# HR44 - "This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions. (15)"



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone had this error - I noticed my HR44-700 skipped a recording but my HR24 got it - and when I looked in the History, there are a number of recordings that say "This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions. (15)"

This happened to 3 recordings so far. It is recording other things just fine too.

The three recordings were - Ultimate Spider-Man on Channel 292 (DXDHD) at 5:30am on 9/3, Anger Management on Channel 248 (FXHD) at 8pm on 9/5, and Formula One Racing on Channel 220 (NBCSHD) at 8am today.

The interesting thing is for Anger Management it recorded the next airing of it at 9:30pm on the same channel. So it isn't a Parental Control issue or a channel thing and I don't think it would be Authorization issue since Anger Management worked right after.

I was not recording anything else at the same time. Genie Recommendations are off.

Parental controls are turned ON, but there are no restrictions (I just use it to hide the Adult Channels).

So - my settings for Parental controls are Hide Adult, Allow X, Allow TV-MA, TV Content is "All Allowed", Allow No Rating, No Channel Blocks, Allow Web Video, and $0 spending limit on Pay Per View.

BTW- Incase anyone cares, I am using 0x740.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you have your recording options set to "First Run"?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Do you have your recording options set to "First Run"?


Yes but all three recordings were first runs. The Anger Management recording was a First Run and it ended up recording at 9:30pm instead of 8pm. The Formula One Practice was also a First Run, and my HR24 has the same recording options for First Run and it recorded.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a similar message when I tried to hit record on a Disney show in my buffer on my HR21 about a week ago. Said I did not have the right to record. I changed the channel and back and was able to record. I lost the buffer, though. Only saw it once.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've seen similar errors when the guide data changes after you have already set your recording preferences. Is it possible that the original air date was changed in any way? Or some other key piece of information that made your receiver think it should not record those episodes?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I've seen similar errors when the guide data changes after you have already set your recording preferences. Is it possible that the original air date was changed in any way? Or some other key piece of information that made your receiver think it should not record those episodes?


I guess it is possible - but I don't think thats the case at least for the Formula One Practice because my HR24 recorded the Formula One Practice and both are set to the same thing in terms of Recording settings.


----------



## 2muchtv (May 26, 2007)

Bumping an older thread. I have gotten this error several times recently for different shows and different DVR's. The only common thing I see is that these are shows that come on every weekday. I changed the recording preference to "Both" instead of "First Run" in case there is goofiness going on with the guide. Unfortunately, it always seems to be my wife's shows - and it is giving her (me!) fits.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It may be the Start Over bug. There are several threads. This one may be helpful.


----------



## 2muchtv (May 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It may be the Start Over bug. There are several threads. This one may be helpful.


I hadn't thought about that. I'll check when I get home. Is MSNBC one of the supported channels?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

2muchtv said:


> I hadn't thought about that. I'll check when I get home. Is MSNBC one of the supported channels?


No.


----------



## 2muchtv (May 26, 2007)

It's Genie only as well. I apologize - I bumped an old thread related to this issue that was started by a Genie user. This is happening on my HR24's.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

2muchtv said:


> It's Genie only as well.


no is not. it affects HR2x as well


----------



## mike17hirsch (Jul 30, 2014)

"This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions" (15) just happened to me on an HR24-100.

I have ESPN World Series of Poker set to record the series and while it recorded the first episode tonight, it did not record the second episode. 

There was nothing else recording at the time and I had set the options to "First Run" which both of these episodes were.

Based on above, I have changed the option to "Both" so it will record First Run and repeats - is that the way to resolve this issue? I am not aware of the time/date changing for these episodes - WSOP is always a Tuesday night broadcast.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you've got it. Sounds like the Guide data from Tribune Media Services was incorrectly tagged.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

Just happened to me tonight with Major Crimes. It was in the todo list 2 hrs ago and then I look at the playlist and it's not recording. Same error in topic. What in the world? Is it related more to scheduling? I had 3 shows scheduled to record at 8c, did it just get confused trying to work out the schedule against multiple airings. Similar situation the last time this happened. This is an HR24.


----------



## pujoe1 (Feb 2, 2005)

This happened with Major Crimes for me also. Then tonight it happened again with Rizolli and Isles. Can't trust the system now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, welcome to DBSTalk anyway!  

Were those re-runs or first showings?


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

The first time it happened was with Rizzoli & Isles for me last week, and again last night. They were all first run. The crazy part is that after this happens, it ends up doing nothing. You can just go in and hit record, there will be no conflict. So it doesn't even record something else if it could. I haven't monitored this to see when it happens, but I can confirm the shows were scheduled to record in the todo list 1-3 hours before (I usually check the todo list in the evening to know what is recording that night).

There's already a message for canceling a recording that doesn't match the settings or programming updates, so what does (15) really mean? What are recording permissions? So far, it has only affected TNT for me. Coincidence?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Post time and channel, so more of us can try to parallel your experience/troubleshoot.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Post time and channel, so more of us can try to parallel your experience/troubleshoot.


Rizzoli & Isles, Channel 245, Tuesdays ~9p ET
Major Crimes, Channel 245, Mondays ~9p ET

I deleted and re-added the series recordings for both today. Still no clue what "recording permissions" are.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Happened to me tonight on my HR21/100

Face Off, channel 244 8p CT

Nothing else recording at the time and 80% free space.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Just happened to me tonight. HR20-700. Alaska State Troopers. Channel 276. I had the series set for First Run. I had checked my To Do list earlier today and it was set to record.

It happened also yesterday. At Midnight. Channel 249. Series options is set for Both.

If you can't trust the guide and/or the DVR then things are going downhill badly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Coxner said:


> Just happened to me tonight. HR20-700. Alaska State Troopers. Channel 276. I had the series set for First Run. I had checked my To Do list earlier today and it was set to record.
> 
> It happened also yesterday. At Midnight. Channel 249. Series options is set for Both.
> 
> If you can't trust the guide and/or the DVR then things are going downhill badly.


What does your History show about those two shows? Esp. Troopers, which may well have reruns of the show you missed.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It also happened on all my DVRs. For both Royal Pains and Ink Master. Different channels. All DVRs. They all say "This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions. (15/0/)

I also had checked my To Do List last night for Royal Pains. Didn't notice if Ink Master was showing or not.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also happened to both my DVRs HR20-100 and HR22-100 for these shows:

HR22
9PM 245 Rizzoli & Isles

HR20
9PM 242 Royal Pains
10PM 331 Finding Carter

As of yet, neither DVR has scheduled a recording of a rebroadcast of the missed episode. The HR20 does not show that it will record the 12AM rebroadcast of Royal Pains.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Variation: missed recordings for two different shows on two different Genies tonight. My HR34 and HR44 were both set to record "Royal Pains" and "Face Off" at 9 PM ET.

On the HR44 only Face Off was recorded, with the below message (15) shown in History for Royal Pains.
On the HR34 only Royal Pains was recorded, with the below message (15) shown in History for Face Off.

Message in History: This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions. (15)

I've never seen before and I'm baffled. The HR44 was recording the US Open on ESPN but there were no other conflicts - all tuners open and nothing else scheduled to record on either Genie. I have over 80% free on both DVRs. I can't understand if there was a permission problem why the same show wasn't impacted on both DVRs.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

And why yours was not impacted on both DVRS and mine was!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Does this have anything to do with Parental Controls?

I noticed both Royal Pains and Rizzoli & Isles list at the top "TV-PG-L", but near the letter box and HD logos is a "15" in a yellow box followed by "Iffy for 15+".

Yet under Parental Controls, there is no 15/15+ specific rating to allow or block.

So just wondering if anyone having this trouble has Parental Controls turned on?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I do have blocks set up for TV-MA. But my Rizzoli and Isles recorded fine on both DVRs, while Royal Pains did not


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The 9pm second episode of Houdini failed on my HR34 with the "recording permissions" message. It did automatically schedule the recording of the 12:31am repeat of that episode.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

trh said:


> Does this have anything to do with Parental Controls?
> 
> I noticed both Royal Pains and Rizzoli & Isles list at the top "TV-PG-L", but near the letter box and HD logos is a "15" in a yellow box followed by "Iffy for 15+".
> 
> ...


No it doesn't 
The "15" in the yellow box is just the integrated information received from CommonSense Media. If you select Parental Info on the left side column you will get the detailed information about the program (from CommonSense). CommonSense has nothing to do with the ratings set in parental controls and is in no way connected with the parental controls on the receivers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Both my HR34 and HR44 are set with Parental Controls Unlocked - I've never even set a Passcode (PIN). I noticed that if I ever did lock them, they'd be set to block TV-14 and TV-MA. I just toggled those settings, but they should have had zero impact since the DVRs were unlocked and I'd never had a problem with TV-14 or higher-rated content before.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

I got it last night for the Royal Pains season finale. Fortunately I noticed it wasn't recording and switched over right away. The receiver also canceled the next two weeks recordings for The Bridge. I don't have any Parental Controls set. My receiver is a HR24-500.


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

Supramom2000 said:


> It also happened on all my DVRs. For both Royal Pains and Ink Master. Different channels. All DVRs. They all say "This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions. (15/0/)
> 
> I also had checked my To Do List last night for Royal Pains. Didn't notice if Ink Master was showing or not.


 Happened with me recording Royal Pains last night too (9/2). I looked and saw it wasn't recording and saw that message in the history. I did notice that it was in my to do list for the later showing USA does for their shows on same night, I did not check in the morning to see if it actually recorded.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I've had this HR34 for about a year. I've never seen this issue before. It's running 0x8d4 installed on 8/21. Also have two C31's.

Several programs that are set up to record as a first run series did not (or were not) going to record this week. However the same series were going to record next week.

I noticed this when Royal Pains did not record on 9/2. When I look in History is says that "This episode was canceled because of its recording permissions."

When I checked into it further there were a few more that were not going to record. I was able to go into each individual episode and set it record it. Some examples are Hell on Wheels, The Bridge and The Strain. Even though it appeared that this weeks episodes would not record, it looked like next weeks episodes would record.

I did a CLEARMYBOX and this weeks episodes still do not show up in the Series Manager count. i.e. Hell on Wheels has a count of (1) even though there are 2 first run episodes in the guide.

Not sure if it has something to do with the new version of software that was installed on 8/21 or not.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a bunch of programs that the History says CANCELLED on with the reason being "Due to a programming change."
Really annoying.


----------



## Sorraia3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had the same issue with Royal Pains Tues 9/2 at 9 pm. We noticed that it wasn't in the playlist at about 9:30pm so I checked the to do list and it had it in there for at 12am. This was the finale and we had been recording the whole series at 9 pm with no issue. When I checked the history for another reason I noticed the 9 pm episode was in there as cancelled with the permissions error and came on here to see what it meant. I had assumed the 9 pm one was not marked as new but the 12am one was. So at least it did record, but I am worried about this happening with the fall network shows that don't repeat at a later time. Especially ones on Fox and cw since those channels don't have on demand if one is missed. 

The Strain gives me issues every week as well but with no error messages in history, it just disappears. I also lost the 2nd Houdini too and had to find another showing. 

I wonder if the fact that a lot of these are picking up the episodes airing 3 hrs later instead mean it's getting west coast feeds by mistake.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Last night Haven failed to record on all DVRs. Also had a weird reference to Spartan in the codes and notes.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Last night Haven failed to record on all DVRs. Also had a weird reference to Spartan in the codes and notes.


Haven was apparently rescheduled by SyFy to Friday's at 6pm central. Next week's is also on Friday and Sparticus and a movie now air next Thursday

My receiver has scheduled the new listings for recording


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks! Appreciate the update.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

_Haven_ apparently also removed from O.D. Disappointed as I'd managed to miss the first two episodes. They were there, and then they were removed before I could get to them, and now there are *no* episodes O.D.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> _Haven_ apparently also removed from O.D. Disappointed as I'd managed to miss the first two episodes. They were there, and then they were removed before I could get to them, and now there are *no* episodes O.D.


I saw that as well. It looks like tomorrow there might be 2 episodes airing. I'm trying to view it on DTVs on-line guide, so I am having a bit of trouble telling for sure. But you should check into it and see if you can get at least 2 today.


----------

